
What makes a good landing page for a SaaS startup? - aml183
I&#x27;m starting a SaaS startup that primarily targets property managers and was wondering what content and information should be on the page. Also,would love some design suggestions.
======
smpetrey
First, look inward. What are your goals for the landing page? Conversion?
Subscriptions to newsletters? Informing new customers about your SaaS? Press
information? Start there and narrow it down.

Secondly, think about organizing those goals into a hierarchy. Maybe you have
a primary and secondary goal and even a tertiary goal.

I'll admit it isn't the best resource out there, but here's an article for
tips on organizing your SaaS landing page information. [1]

And finally, I personally believe capturing emails from users as often as you
can for a newsletter is invaluable. Ask them what brought them to your landing
page, and what level of interest they might have in your SaaS. Even give an
option for feedback. It's a gift to receive feedback often, accept it
graciously. It's an even greater gift to know your users just a little bit
better.

[1] [https://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-
landing-p...](https://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-page)

